# Exposed insulation in basement



## cynergyou (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have an unfinished basement that has exposed fiberglass insulation. I was planning to put a ping pong table down there but read somewhere that I should not have exposed fiberglass insulation in occupied areas of the house. I can see that stuff that is on the top shelves down in the basement are often covered with a layer of dust (not sure if it's fiberglass, but I assume some fiber glass debris is mixed in with the other dust).

I was thinking of either removing the insulation (which will probably stir up more fiberglass dust everywhere) or covering it.

I don't plan on finishing the basement. We have a lot of duct work (had a central AC system retrofitted to the house), pipes and wiring down there.

Does anyone have recommendations on how to best contain the fiberglass dust/debris? Can I just staple some plastic membrane to the ceiling joists? If so, what type of plastic/membrane material should I use?

Thanks!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where are you located?

Is there anything behind the fiberglass (other than the concrete wall) ?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Pictures??


----------



## cynergyou (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm located in New Hampshire (US). I should clarify - the insulation is only in the ceiling (not the walls, which are concrete). Here are some photos (including a photo of one of our storage shelves which gets a layer of dust and debris on it over time - it's located under one of the 1st floor entryways). What do you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Staple up some 6 mill poly


----------



## cynergyou (Jan 21, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> Staple up some 6 mill poly


Thanks Nealtw! That sounds easy enough!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

cynergyou said:


> Thanks Nealtw! That sounds easy enough!


The people that do that for a living make it look easy. It is no fun. good luck.


----------



## cynergyou (Jan 21, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> The people that do that for a living make it look easy. It is no fun. good luck.


I'm sure my job will not look as professional, and it will take me 3 times as long, but I'll be happy to contain the fiberglass dust. Thanks again!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My specialty in energy efficiency and having a concrete basement in your climate is costing you a bundle.
Installing insulation in the ceiling does little to reduce heat loss. For future consideration I would suggest air sealing around the rim, the band on top of the concrete, and insulate those cavities with a rigid foam board. Then more rigid foam board on the basement walls down to about 2' below the outside grade. Code might want it all the way to the floor but 2" gets it below the coldest soil.

Bud


----------

